# "LGB fans"



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey take a look at this on EVIL BAY!! Jump on it quick!! Great Deal! Someone, Somewhere will buy this! This is better than the stick or branch sale huh???? The Regal

Just went back and looked it already has one bid!!!! oh boy!! 




LGB DINING-CAR 3614 BOX ONLY #3013 MADE IN WEST GERMANY - eBay (item 200398550338 end time Nov-01-09 13:51:14 PST)


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

LGB boxes sell on eBay all the time. I have sold a few myself off of eBay. Handy when you have the model and not the box.


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

collectors want boxes. I don't consider my self a collector, but I do perfer to have the box when I buy the iltem.


----------



## Dave H (Jan 5, 2008)

I would never buy without a box. 

It's like buying a car without a title. 

But first you need ROOM to store the boxes.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Collectors want the right box. Me? I just want a box for storage. 

LGB items will generally bring lower prices at eBay et al without a box, another factor to think about when you give up on the hobby or just plain give up!


----------



## gtrainman (Jan 5, 2008)

Is this you personal ebay sale?


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

And Lionel collector guys don't buy weird stuff? A guy paid something like $150 for a ratty old empty factory shipping carton last spring. Made me seriously consider going to Staples and having some printed. 

Besides, $3.99 for a factory box is FAR cheaper than going to the UPS store and having them make you up a box if you need to ship one someplace


----------



## thekollector (Jan 2, 2008)

It's all a mater of time! 

http://tinyurl.com/yk2jlbq


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By gtrainman on 31 Oct 2009 12:58 PM 
Is this you personal ebay sale?

No it sure isn't!! Regal


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice box Jack.

Blueregal, et al, maybe this is a better deal?

http://cgi.ebay.com/LGB-1985-THE-BI...1c0d877feb


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

NOPE SPULE you can have BOTH!! I have all the Long Gone Broke items I need or want except for 1 that I am looking for to complete a set, and being the knowledgeable chap that I am from dealing on Evil Bay for some time and in the train world since 5yrs old will wait and bide my time!!! Get It?????? Sooner or later the right deal will come along that is fair or of the BARGAIN persuasion!! The Regal


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's an even bigger/better deal??????????? "NOT"" to my knowledge "Wilson Bros" never produced a tent!! I believe I know who produces these tents, have seem them go for around $200+ a little or somewhat less on the Evil Bay??? Any takers??? Hah The Regal

LGB Wilson Brothers Circus Scale 3 Ring Tent OutDr NEW - eBay (item 170402678439 end time Nov-08-09 18:29:55 PST)


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting and mis-representative to say the least?


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

There were 2 identical LGB Krock engines for sale today on eBay. One had a box. The one with the box went for $150 more!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Jerry, the "more detail" page says the tent is made in the USA by Shourt Line, the advertiser. Five GRAND! wow, wonder if I should buy two? 

Remember what W.C. Fields said: "There's a sucker born every minute". 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow that is one skookum mother of a tent! Sure is well built, and there is no doubt if you added up his hours to design and build it I can see how he got to his price--just not sure the market will bear it! He'll have to hire some junior apprentices to help him bring the price down! 

Keith


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

I know a lady that will make us as many of those as we want for around $200 I have one by here which is a smaller version approx 12 inches wide by 4+ inches tall, by 6+ inches talll and I know she makes some way bigger bought that for around 35.00 a couple of years ago. Think I'll go into busines with her on em!! Hah LOL Regal


----------

